

Yahoo decides they'll keep your data as long as they want. - rhizome
http://www.ypolicyblog.com/policyblog/2011/04/15/updating-our-log-file-data-retention-policy-to-put-data-to-work-for-consumers/

======
ChuckMcM
If someone knows how this makes them 'more competitive' I'd be interested to
hear it.

